# New G-Power e9x M3 SC V-box runs



## Jonmartin (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is the latest runs G-power sent me from their car.

60-130 *6.83!*

Specs...

-6MT

-Stock 19" wheels/tires

-0.65bar boost (9.5psi)

-Stock compression ratio

-No passenger (30% full tank)

-100RON Super Plus (95AKI=US octane)

My car should be getting this upgrade in the next week or two and I plan on redoing the run on a flatter road closer to sea level with drag radials to get a better time so stay tuned. Cheers.

Here's a quick list of other cars to compare too for a reference

7.0 - Ferrari Enzo
*7.06 - C6 Z06; intake, tune, headers, cam, no cats, 560 rwhp, 2-shifts
*7.24 - Mercedes SLR McLaren
*7.25 - Stock 997 GT2 / 1-shift
7.3 - Porsche Carrera GT
7.3 - Ferrari Enzo
*7.48 - Acicchelli / Renntech SL65 AMG
*7.59 - Blacksheep / C6 Corvette Z51 (heads/cam, 484 rwhp) / 2-shifts
*7.66 - 996 TT 'S' with K16/24 Hybrids, 4th gear pull only
*7.74 - HoustonT / GT-R / 640 HP (downpipes, y-pipe, BC, hard IC pipes, custom tune)
*7.75 - Shelby GT500, Kenne Bell, 700+ rwhp, 1-shift
*7.85 - Acicchelli / Stock LP640 / 2-shifts
7.8 - Chevrolet Corvette ZR1
*7.86 - Divexxtreme / Stock C6 Z06 / 2-shifts
7.9 - RX7, turbocharged (GT35), 360+ rwhp -
*8.24 - DrivenAgain / CL600 AMG
*8.45 - TMC CL65 / Kleeman CL65
*8.46 - Dads C63 / Bolt-On C63 AMG
9.09 - hotrod182 / 335i w/ JB3 piggyback ECU / 2-shifts
9.1 - Porsche 993 RUF Turbo R (100 octane)
9.4 - Lamborghini Diablo VT 6.0
9.5 - Porsche 997TT
9.6 - Ferrari F50
*9.92 - Byzantine / '06 Gallardo 6-MT, 2-shifts
*9.9 - Lamborghini Gallardo, stock, 2006, 6-MT, 2-shifts
*10.1 - Ferrari F430
*10.48 - C63 AMG with headers and flash
*10.72- Acicchelli / Cayenne Turbo S GT700
*10.93- Acicchelli / Stock Mercedes E63 / Auto
*10.97- WK446 / Nissan GT-R with updated Launch Control firmware


----------

